# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  نظام التأديب بين العقاب الجنائي والمسئولية المدنية

## هيثم الفقى

موجز الدراسة

تمهيد

نظام التأديب هو وسيلة من وسائل الرقابة الذاتية ، التي تمارسها السلطة الرئاسية في أي من مجالات العمل علي مرءوسيها والعاملين بها ، وهو محاسبة العامل علي ما جنته يداه في عمله من أخطاء أو إخلال بما يفرضه نظام العمل عليه من واجبات. 
وهو نظام يتولد من علاقات العمل ، ولقد ظهر وازدادت أهميته حيثما تظهر علاقات العمل وتزدد أهميتها. 
وعلاقات العمل تختلط بأوضاع قانونية متعددة ومتنوعة ، حسب المحال الاجتماعي الذي تلتبس به هذه العلاقات. فهي تلتبس بالقواعد القانونية للأحوال الشخصية في حالات الإنتاج العائلي ، وذلك في المشروعات والوحدات صغيرة الحكم التي يتوحد فيها مجال العمل بملكية المشروع الإنتاجي أو الاقتصادي ، وتكون هذه الوحدات بحجم يكفيه في إعادة الجهد المبذول من العامل صاحب المشروع وأفراد أسرته. وهنا تكون علاقة العمل مستوعبة في علاقات الأسرة ، ويذوب التأديب في السلطة الأبوية التي يملكها كبير العائلة تجاه عائلته. 
وعلاقات العمل ترتبط بعلاقات التعاقدات المدنية ، في المشروعات الإنتاجية والاقتصادية التي تعتمد علي العمل المأجور ، وتتخذ شكل العلاقات التعاقدية بين طرفين منفصل كل منهما عن الآخر ، أحدهما رب العمل صاحب المشروع ومالكه ، والأخر العامل الذي يعمل تحت إدارة رب العمل وإشرافه وبأدوات عمل لا يملكها وفي مشروع لا يملكه ، ولكنه يعمل لحساب رب العمل لقاء اجر. وهذه هي علاقة العمل في صورتها النقية ، وهي الصورة التي ينصرف إليها الذهن عادة عندما يشار إلى علاقة العمل. وهي المقصود الأساسي في قوانين العمل ونظمه الفردية والجماعية. وهي حسب التصنيفات القانونية الجارية ألان في علم القانون ، تعتبر من علاقات القانون الخاص ، التي تصل بين تعاملات الإفراد بعضهم مع البعض دون أن تتسم بأي من سمات السلطة العامة ، ولا بأي من أربطة القانون العام. 
وعلاقات العمل تتصل ثالثاً بعلاقات القانون العام ، بما يسمي بالوظيفة العامة ، والقانون العام كما هو معروف يتناول الدولة والهيئات العامة بوصفها سلطة عامة ، كما يتناول الروابط القانوني التي تكون أي من هذه الهيئات طرفاً فيها ، فالوظيفة العامة هي علاقة عمل ولكنها تتميز بان أحد طرفي هذه العلاقة واحد من الهيئات العامة بوصفها سلطة عامة ، وان هذه الهيئات العامة تحتل مركز رب العمل في هذه العلاقة. 
ووجه الخصوص في هذه العلاقة انها علاقة عمل يتصل أعمالها بإدارة شئون الدولة وبتسيير المرافق العامة التي تقوم عليها وظيفة الهيئات العامة. وبذلك فان خصوص علاقة الوظيفة العامة يتصل بعموم علاقات العمل التي تنشا بين أرباب العمل والعمال ؛ ومن هنا وجه الطرافة في هذه العلاقة ، ذلك انها من العلاقات المحكومة بأربطة القانون العام ، ولكنها تتصل اتصال خصوص بعموم بعلاقة العمل المحكومة بأربطة القانون الخاص. 
ومن هنا ترد الطرافة التي يتميز بها نظام التأديب في الوظائف العامة ، طرافة تجعله يتردد بين المجال الجنائي بوصفه نظام عقاب وردع تتولاه سلطة عامة علي أفراد ، والمجال المدني بوصفه مسئولية عن إخلال بعمل. 
علي أننا نلحظ انه كما أمكن اختفاء علاقة العمل في علاقة الأسرة فيما يسمي بنظام الإنتاج والاقتصاد العائلي ، واختفي نظام التأديب (الملازم لعلاقة العمل) في السلطة الأبوية ، كذلك فقد أمكن اختفاء علاقة رب العمل بالعامل في الوظيفة العامة والفرد ، أي بين حاكم ومحكوم. 
ويطرد الفقه علي أن يصف علاقة الوظيفة العامة بأنها علاقة تنظيمية لائحية ، تتعلق بروابط القانون العام ، وذلك بسبب كون أحد أطرافها هيئة عامة ولأنها لازمة لتسيير مرفق عام. كما يطرد علي بيان أن هذه الصفة تفرق بين علاقة الوظيفة العامة وبين علاقة العمل ، التي تعتبر علاقة عقدية وتتعلق بروابط القانون الخاص. 
هذه الفروق تبدو كما لو كانت باهرة الوضوح في الوهلة الأولى ، ولكننا عند إمعان النظر نجد أن المتشابهات عديدة ، ومساحة التداخل واسعة. فان هناك مع روابط القانون الخاص ما حظي من المشرع – لاعتبارات اجتماعية رآها – بقدر واسع جد من الضبط والأحكام في تحديد أساليب التعاقد وأثاره ، بحيث انه لم تبق لطرفي العلاقة العقدية إرادة حقيقية يعملونها وفق مشيئتهما الثنائية لتحديد آثار التعاقد المادي بينهما وإحكامه. 
إن عقد أيجار الأماكن المبنية وعقد أيجار الأراضي الزراعية ، قد صدرت لهما في مصر ( مثلاً ) علي مدي نصف قرن تقريبا ، قوانين وتشريعات وتعديلات تشريعية رئيسية وفرعية وقرارات لائحية ، صدرت لهما من تلك ما يجعلهما اقرب للعلاقات اللائحية التنظيمية وليس للعلاقات العقدية الرضائية التي تولي عاقدوها تعيين شروطها وأثارها. وإن عقد العمل الفردي الذي ظل محسوبا من أربطة العلاقات الخاصة ، اطرد تنظيم المشرع لأحكامه وأثاره بحيث لم يعد لطرفيه مكنة واسعة لتعديلها. حتى أن فكرة مثل هذه العقود صارت اقرب إلى مفهوم الفكرة " الجعلية " التي تحدث عنها الشافعية في الفقه الإسلامي وخلاصتها أن آثار العقد تترتب بجعل من الشارع ، وان حدود الإرادة تقتصر في الغالب علي مبدأ رضاء الطرفين في اصل الدخول في هذه العلاقة أو عدم الدخول فيها ، فان تراضيا علي الدخول فيها فقد ترتبت الآثار علي ذلك " بجعل " من الشارع اكثر مما تترتب " بشرط " من المتعاقدين . 
إن علاقة التوظيف هي قمة هذا التصور ، من حيث كونها علاقة جعلية تترتب أثارها "بجعل" من القانون وليس بشرط من المتعاقد ، وينحصر ما تتمتع به هذه العلاقة الجعلية من دور للإرادة والرضاء في اصل الدخول فيها ، فلابد للموظف أن يرتضي التوظف بطلب منه أو موافقة ، ولابد لجهة الإدارة ( رب العمل ) أن تقبله بقرار تعيين وتوظيف – ثم بعد ذلك تترتب آثار لا دخل لأي من الطرفين في اشتراطها وتحديدها.
قد يظل الفارق الأساسي بين العقود الجعلية الخاصة ( كإيجار الأرض والمسكن وعقد العمل في مصر ) والعقود الجعلية العامة ، هو أن النوع الخاص منها أحكامه مقررة لحماية الطرف الذي رآه المشرع طرفاً ضعيفاً ، بما يسمح بتعديل تلك الأحكام لصالح هذا الطرف وليس ضده . بينما أحكام العلاقة الوظيفية لا تتيح هذا السماح ، ولكن يبقي وجه للاتفاق حتى في هذا المجال ، مما تتيحه علاقة التوظف من مرونة في الترقي ومنح المزايا بالاختيار ، وما تتيحه للموظف من المطالبة بما يراه حقا له. 
علي آية حال فقد قصدت من هذا البيان ، إثارة أن تخصيص علاقات أيجار المساكن والأراضي الزراعية بنمط "جعلي" لائحي تنظيمي من العلاقات ، لم يؤثر في اصل بقائها متضمنة في طلب القوانين المدنية الخاصة التي تعتمد علي العلاقات الشرطية غير اللائحية. 
ولكن تخصيص علاقة التوظف بنمط جعلي لائحي ، قد أدى بالفقه إلى أن ينقل هذه العلاقة من روابط القانون الخاص إلى مجال علاقات القانون العام. ويبدو لي أن سبب هذا النقل لم يكن هو "لائحية" الأحكام وجعليتها ، فان علاقات العمل الخاص لا تقل كثيرا من حيث اللائحية والجعلية عن علاقات التوظف ، إنما كان السبب الذي حدا بالفقه إلى هذا الانتقال هو أن إحدى طرفي العلاقة هيئة عامة تستخدم أساليب السلطة العامة ، وأنها علاقة تتصل بتسيير مرفق عام ومن ثم تداخل وصف السلطة بوصف رب العمل فيها. 
انعكست هذه الطبيعة المزدوجة للسلطة العامة ولرب العمل اكثر ما انعكست علي نظام التأديب في الوظيفة العامة. 

رابطة الموظف العام بجهة الادارة


نصل بعد ذلك إلى النظام التأديبي للموظفين العموميين أو ما يسمي بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الاول: رابطة الموظف العام بجهة الادارة
والموظف العام هو بأجمال من يشغل وظيفة دائمة مما تسير به المرافق العامة ، بطريق الاستغلال المباشر من الدولة أو وحداتها العامة . وكان الرأي السائد حتى خواتيم القرن الماضي وفواتيح هذا القرن ، أن رابطة الموظف بجهة الإدارة رابطة عقدية . وكان يتردد الوصف القانوني لهذه الرابطة العقدية بين عقد " إجازة الأشخاص " بالنسبة لمن يقوم بعمل مادي ، وقعد الوكالة بالنسبة لمن يقوم بعمل قانوني يمارس به ولاية إنفاذ وإمضاء لشان من الشئون العامة ، وأحيانا ما كانت توصف العلاقة بأنها من العقود غير المسماة. 
ولكن جري العدول عن هذا النظر في فرنسا ثم في غيرها ، لما تعرضت له النظرة العقدية لهذه العلاقة من نقد ، وذلك (من جهة أولى) انها نظرة لا تفسر تماماً حقيقة الوضع القانوني. ووجه النقد أن موضوع العقد وشروط التعاقد والحقوق والالتزامات المتبادلة لا يجري الاتفاق عليها بين طرفي العلاقة ، ولا يملك أي من العاقدين تعديل أوضاع هذه العلاقة ، ولا جهة الإدارة رب العمل تملك ذلك. (ومن جهة ثانية) فان التصور الأساسي للعقود أن طرفيها يملكان تعديل أحكامها ، الأمر غير القائم في علاقات التوظف مادامت السلطة إلادارية لا تملك أن تتفق مع العامل علي تعديل أحكام العلاقة القائمة بينهما ، والمنظمة بموجب القوانين واللوائح المعينة للوظيفة العامة. (ومن جهة ثالثة) فانه يمكن تغيير مركز الموظف في أي وقت دون أن يستطيع أن يحتج بالحق المكتسب في أن يعامل بالنظام القديم الذي عين في ظله مادام التعديل يشمل أوضاعه اللاحقة علي هذا التعديل . 
ومع العدول عن النظرة العقدية لهذه الأسباب ، تبني الفقه والقضاء فكرة المركز التنظيمي ، وهو مركز ينشا بإرادة طرف واحد هو جهة الإدارة وينتهي بإرادة هذا الطرف وحده. ويخضع للأحكام والشروط واللوائح الصادرة بها القوانين واللوائح دون أن يكون في مكنة أي من طرفي العلاقة تعديل هذه العلاقة علي خلاف الأوضاع الواردة بالقوانين واللوائح ، ويمكن تعديل هذه العلاقة علي خلاف الأوضاع الواردة بالقوانين واللوائح ، ويمكن تعديل مراكز الموظفين ويسري النظام الجديد المعدل عليهم بالنسبة للمستقبل دون أن يملكوا التمسك بالنظام القديم الذي عينوا في ظله . 
ومن هذا النظر للمركز التنظيمي للموظف ، نظر إلى طبيعة السلطة التأديبية التي يخضع لها عند اخلاله بما يلتزم به ويأتمر . ونظر إلى المسئولية التأديبية بوصفها نوعا قائما برأسه من نظم المسئوليات ، وهي تتميز بذلك عن كل من المسئولية الجنائية والمسئولية المدنية . 
وفي ظني أن الاعتبار بمفهوم العقد الجعلي المعروف لدي الشافعية في الفقه الإسلامي ، والتوليد علي هذه الفكرة ، إنما يحل كثيرا من اللبس القائم حول العلاقة الوظيفية ، فالعقد تترتب آثاره بجعل من المشرع ، والإرادة هي السبب المحرك لهذه الآثار ، دون أن يكون للإرادة دخل في ترتيب أنواع الآثار المقررة علي الدخول في علاقة ما . والمثل الفذ علي هذا النوع من العقود هو عقد الزواج ، يدخله الداخلون بإرادتهم ، ولكن أحكامه كلها مقررة بجعل من الشارع سبحانه وتعالي . ونحن لا نقول بان العقود كلها عقود جعلية كما يفهم من فقه الشافعية ، ولكننا نقول أن هذا نمط من العقود مقصود بذاته ، يمكن أن يضاف إلى نوع أخر هو العقد الإرادي ، وان ما نسميه اليوم بالعلاقة التنظيمية ، يمكن أن يكون مجالاً لإعمال مفهوم العقد الجعلي ، فنجمع بذلك بين دور الإرادة في اصل إنشاء العلاقة واصل إنهائها وبين الجعل الشرعي الحاكم لأثار هذه العلاقة. 
وأياً كان الأمر ، فقد سلفت الإشارة إلى أن لما نسميه بالعلاقة التنظيمية في مجال القانون العام ، وجه شبه بما فصله المشرع بأحكام ملزمة بالنسبة لبعض أنماط العلاقات العقدية التي تدخل المشرع لتعرض فروضه بشأنها حماية لأضعف طرفيها ، مثل إجارة الأراضي الزراعية وإجارة المساكن وعقد العمل. 
وما أريد أن اصل إليه مما سبق ، هو أن الوصف الجعلي أو الوصف التنظيمي للعلاقة لا يفيد بذاته استقلال العلاقة القانونية المعنية من إطار القانون الخاص وصيرورتها من شئون القانون العام . ومن ناحية أخرى فليس من فاصل صارم بين نوعي أربطة القانون الخاص والقانون العام ، وأية ذلك أن العقد الإداري هو من مباحث القانون الإداري بوصفه من فروع القانون العام – ومع ذلك فنحت نعتبر العقد الإداري تنظيماً خاصا ، ونلجاً عند النص فيه علي حكم ما ، نلجاً إلى القانون العام له ، وهو القانوني المدني ، وهو عمدة فروع القانون الخاص. 
وبالمثل فان نظام العلاقة الوظيفية ، بوصفها من مباحث القانون الإداري أحد فروع القانون العام ، تعتبر أحكامها إحكاماً خاصة ونظامها القانوني العام هو عقد العمل ، وهو من الفروع النوعية للقانون المدني عمدة فروع القانون الخاص. 
ومع تبين تلك الوشيجة التي تصل العلاقة الوظيفية في نهاية مالها من حيث الإطار المرجعي الحاكم لها ، تصلها بقانون العمل والقانون المدني ، مع تبين ذلك ، يلزم فحص نظام التأديب في نظم الموظفين ومدي قربه أو بعده من التنظيم المدني لعلاقة العمل. 
والحادث أن مطالعة أي ثبت ورد بأي تنظيم قانوني أو لائحي للجزاءات التي توقع علي الموظفين مرتكبي المخالفات الوظيفية يظهر أن هذه الجزاءات تتعلق كلها بالحقوق الوظيفية للموظف ، فهي أما تتعلق بالخصم من الراتب أو بتأجيل استحقاق العلاوات الدورية أو الترقية أو بخفض الدرجة التي يشغلها الموظف أو بالوقف عن العمل ، أو بالفصل وهو أقصى العقوبات . والنظام التأديبي الوظيفي في ذلك يتفق تماماً مع النظام التأديبي في علاقات العمل الخاصة ، ومن ثم جاز اعتبار الأحكام العامة للتأديب في المجالين متصلة بعضها ببعض اتصال خصوص بعموم شانها في ذلك شان صلة علاقة التوظف بعلاقة العمل ، حسبما سلف البيان. 
وخلاصة هذا الأمر كله ، انه أيا كان وجه اتصال علاقات التوظف بعلاقات العمل الخاصة ، ووجه اتصال نظام تأديب الموظفين بقواعد تنظيم تأديب العمال بعامة ، وسواء قويت الآصرة أو ضعفت بين هذين المجالين ، وسواء اعتبر اتصال التوظف بالعمل اتصال خصوص بعموم أو اتصال اصلين ندين في مجال قانوني واحد ، أو حتى إذا اعتبر كل منهما قائماً برأسه . فلا يظهر علي أي من الفروض السابقة صلة بين أي من النظامين التأديبيين وبين نظام العقاب الجنائي ، إلا أن يكون استعارة لبعض الأوصاف التي سلفت الإشارة إليها ، ولكنها استعارة أخضعت لنظام قانوني أخر وتحددت طبيعتها لا بتلك الأوصاف (الردع والشخصية واعتبار الخطأ وحده) ولكن بنوع العقاب الذي ينحصر في إطار الحقوق العقدية والوظيفية. 
إجراءات التأديب تحقيقا ودعوي


تبقي عندي فقرة واحدة في هذا الموضوع ، وهي فقرة تعيدني من جديد إلى مجال التردد وعدم الحسم. وهي تتعلق بإجراءات التأديب تحقيقا ودعوي ، بالنسبة للموظفين العموميين. وإذا كانت الفقرات السابقة قد أفضت إلى ترجيح وضع النظام التأديبي برمته في النطاق الإداري المدني ، بعيدا عن المجال الجنائي ، فان التعرض لما يتبع وما هو مرسوم من إجراءات للتحقيق والدعوى تعيدنا ثانية علي الحفاف من القانون الجنائي. 
ومن المعروف أن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية يفترض وجود قانون العقوبات ، فالجريمة والعقوبة المحددتان في قانون العقوبات هما ما يتعلق بهما نشاط السلطات العامة الذي ينظمه قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، فقانون الإجراءات هو وسيلة تحريك قانون العقوبات. 
وإذا كان الجريمة تمثل عدوانا علي المجتمع وعلي أمنه وسلامته واستقراره ، فان نوع العقاب المحدد لمواجهة الجرائم ، يبلغ من الشدة ما يبرره الحفاظ علي أمن الجماعة وسلامته. وهي شدة تصل كما سبقت الإشارة إلى حد إهدار حياة المجرم أو حريته أو ماله. فالجريمة التي يقررها قانون العقوبات فادحة الأثر علي المجتمع والعقاب الذي يواجهها به القانون عينه فادح الأثر علي مرتكب الجريمة. 
وعلي هذا المستوي الخطير من الخلل وردعه ، ترك أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، لذلك فهي تفوق أنواعا من التدابير من جنس المخاطر والمعالجات التي يتضمنها القانون العقابي ، أي تعرف الحبس الاحتياطي ، والتفتيش وغير ذلك مما يمس مبادئ حقوق الإنسان والمواطن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وعلي قدر هذه الخطورة ترد الضمانات التي يوردها قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، كفالة لحصر استخدام السلطات العامة نشاطها في مواجهة الجريمة ، حصره في أضيق نطاق يمكن من تعقب الجريمة ومرتكبيها ومحاكمتهم والحكم عليهم . لذلك يتضمن هذا القانون تقسيما للسلطات العامة التي تتولى معالجة الجرائم ، بين هيئات عديدة ، لكل منها من الضمانات ما يكفل أعمالها للسلطة في احسن حال يرتجي . وهذه الهيئات في النظام المصري هي: الضبطية القضائية ، والنيابة العامة ، وقاضي التحقيق ، والمحاكم ، وسلطات تنفيذ العقاب. 
ومن أهم الضمانات أيضاً الكافلة لحسن أعمال السلطة في هذا الشأن . أن تكون الهيئات المنوطة بها هذه السلطة ذات وضع احتكاري لما نيط بها من نوع نشاط ، ليكون لها من الاستقلال ومن السطوة ما تستطيع به إنفاذ مهامها في إطار التوازن الدقيق بين ملاحقة الجريمة وفرض نظام المجتمع وبين مراعاة حقوق الإفراد وضماناتهم كبشر ومواطنين ، وكفالة حرياتهم وكراماتهم. 
إن ذكر كل ما سبق يكشف عن فروق عميقة واسعة بين النظام الجنائي والنظام التأديبي للموظفين والعاملين بعامة . فالقانون الجنائي – عقوبة وإجراءات – يهدف إلى حماية المجتمع ، والنظام التأديبي يهدف إلى حماية مؤسسة العمل ، هيئة كانت أو مرفقاً عاماً ، أو منشاة خاصة . والجريرة هنا تتعلق بأوضاع العمل في المرفق ، وعقوبتها هي من جنسها خطراً ، فهي تنحصر في الحقوق العقدية أو الوظيفية التي ترتبت علي عمل العامل في هذا المرفق. ولذلك فان المجال التأديبي جرائر وجزاءات لا يحمل ثقل الأدوات التي أعدها نظام الإجراءات الجنائية للمجال الجنائي. 
لذلك لم يكن التنظيم الإداري بحاجة إلى توزيع السلطات العامة التي تتداول تحريك نظام العقاب التأديبي بمثل ما صنع قانون الإجراءات الجنائية. ولا كان التنظيم الإداري بحاجة ماسة إلى أن يقيم هيئات ذات وضع احتكاري بالنسبة لأي من مستويات تتبع الجريرة الإدارية وتوقيع الجزاء عليها ، وان كان ثمة حرص علي التأكيد علي كفالة نوع الضمانات التي تحمي العامل والموظف مما عسي أن تعتسفه السلطات الرئاسية من حقوق في العمل فاشترطت القوانين وجوب التحقيق لإثبات واقعة المخالفة ومواجهة العامل بما نسب إليه وسماع أقواله بشأنه ، وذلك قبل توقيع الجزاء عليه. واشترطت بعض الإجراءات بالنسبة لأوضاع توقيع الجزاءات الشديدة كالفصل مثلاً. وكان توقيع الجزاءات أمراً يسند إلى الجهات الرئاسية في كل مجال عمل أو إلى لجان أو مجالس يتوافر في تشكيلها بعض الحيدة ومراعاة النصفة. 
ولكن حدث أن بدا النظام التأديبي يقتبس من النظام الجنائي من حيث الإجراءات والضمانات والهيئات المنوط بها التحقيق وتقرير الجزاء. ومن هنا في ظني يعود اقترابه من النظام الجنائي ، من الناحية الإجرائية. 
هناك ملاحظات أوردها سريعة ، وهي اقرب إلى مباحث علم اجتماع القانون منها إلى النظر القانوني الفقهي ، (الملاحظة الأولى): وهي أن الوظيفة العامة في بلادنا تشغل وضعا اجتماعيا لا يبلغه عمل أخر إلا في القليل النادر ، وهي سمة من سمات غالب المجتمعات الشرقية وخاصة المجتمعات التي تعتمد علي الزراعة النهرية ، حيث كان للدولة المركزية من قديم الزمان وظيفة اجتماعية تتعلق بضبط موارد المياه والإشراف علي توزيعها وعلي شبكات الري ، وهي وظيفة تتصل بأصل انتظام الجماعة ومعاشها في هذه الأقطار. وهذا أمر تشهد به أوضاع الجغرافيا السياسية . فللدولة سيطرة وللعمل فيها كرامة ، هذه واحدة. 
(والملاحظة الثانية) وهي مستدعاة من التاريخ المصري ، وهي أن ذوي الفكر السياسي ودعاة الإصلاح الاجتماعي منذ الثلاثينيات من هذا القرن ، كانوا يعتبرون اصلاح أداة الحكم وإصلاح أوضاع الإدارة العامة في مقدمة عواصل النهضة بالمجتمع كله ، وقد نظروا إلى تداول الأحزاب والقوي السياسية للحكم بوصفه عامل اضطراب وعدم استقرار لجهاز الإدارة العامة ، لاختلاف السياسات وتعارضها ، ولان كل حزب يصل إلى الحكم يميل إلى إفادة أنصاره في الوظائف العامة ، مما أشاع ما عرف باسم "المحسوبية" و "الأستثناءات" في توليه الوظائف والترقي فيها. وكاد أن يستقر عن مطالب الإصلاح في الفكر الاجتماعي السائد منذ ذلك الوقت ، موضوع إقرار ضمانات للموظفين يؤمن استقرار هذا الجهاز ، وانصرافه عن الاضطرابات والصراعات الحزبية ، إلى وضع السياسات الاجتماعية اللازمة للنهوض وتنفيذها علي المدى الطويل. ومن هنا عاد التفكير في إنشاء " مجلس الدولة " ليكون من وظائفه إلغاء القرارات الإدارية غير المشروعة ومنها ما يتعلق بدعاوى الموظفين ، ومن هنا أيضا جد التفكير في إنشاء " ديوان الموظفين " ليكون جهة مركزية تضع السياسات العامة للتوظف وتشرف عليها في أجهزة الإدارة كلها. وقد تم الإصلاح الأول في 1946 والثاني في 1950م. وصار تأمين الأوضاع الوظيفية من شروط النهضة الوطنية ومن عوامل الاستقرار الاجتماعي. 
(والملاحظة الثالثة) أن المرحلة التاريخية التي مرت بها مصر في الخمسينيات والستينيات ، قد قرنت أهداف النهوض الاجتماعي والاقتصادي بسيطرة الدولة علي المقدرات الاقتصادية ، وعرفت حركة التاميمات وظهور القطاع العام في كل مجالات الإنتاج والخدمات ، وادي ذلك إلى أن صارت الهيئات المشرفة عليها الدولة سواء أجهزة الإدارة العامة أو هيئات الخدمات أو الإنتاج ، صارت هذه كلها هي مجال العمل الأساسي بالنسبة لكافة فئات العمالة وأنواعها ، وخاصة بالنسبة لخريجي الجامعات والمعاهد العليا. 
تكشف لي الملاحظات السابقة عن ثلاثة عوامل اخذ بعضها بسناد بعض ، لتقضي مجتمعة إلى شعور عام اجتماعي بان الوظيفة العامة تكاد أن تصل إلى أن تكون من حقوق المواطنة ، وان الضمانات التي تكفل للموظف استقراره إنما تكفل للمواطن أمنه الاجتماعي في الحصول علي العمل والبقاء فيه والحصول علي دخله ، وفي الترقي وكسب القيمة الاجتماعية . لا أقول أن قائلا افصح عن ذلك ، ولا أقول أن مذهبا سياسيا أو اجتماعيا دعا إلى ذلك ، ولا أقول أن مبدأ قانونياً جرت به أحكام المحاكم أو آراء الفقهاء ، قعد قاعدة بهذا المدلول . ولكن أقول أن شعوراً جمعياً وتوافقاً اجتماعياً عاماً ، كان يهدي السالكين في مجال الإفتاء والقضاء إلى ما به يتحقق هذا المفاد ، وكان ذلك ينعكس في الحلول التشريعية التنظيمية والإجرائية. 
ولقد ظهر في مصر تنظيم "النيابة الإدارية" كهيئة تتولى التحقيق في المخالفات الإدارية للموظفين واقامة الدعوى التأديبية عليهم. ظهر هذا التنظيم في 1954 م بالقانون رقم 480 ، ثم أعيد تشكليها بالقانون رقم 117 في سنة 1958. وقد تكونت علي صورة قريبة من صورة النيابة العامة التي تتولى شان الدعوى الجنائية ، ولكن جاء تكويناً – بطبيعة الحال – ايسر كثيراً مما يلائم يسر الدعوى التأديبية مقارنة بالدعوى الجنائية. ولم يجز للنيابة الإدارية حبس المتهم احتياطياً وان أجاز لها القانون الأذن بتفتيش الأشخاص والمنازل (م9) ، ولم اعلم أن هذه السلطة مورست ، إلا أن يكون ذلك في النذر النادر من الحالات ، وبعد ذلك نشأت المحاكم التأديبية بمجلس الدولة تقام أمامها الدعاوى من النيابة الإدارية. ثم ما لبث دستور 1971 أن خص مجلس الدولة بنظر المنازعات الإدارية والدعاوى التأديبية ، بوصف ذلك من جوهر أعمال حكم المؤسسات ومراعاة ضمانات الإفراد. 
كل ذلك أحاط النظام التأديبي بعبق جنائي ، ولم يكن أساس ذلك طبيعة المخالفة ولا نوع العقاب ، ولكن كان أساسه ومحركه ومثيره هو التشابه في التكوين التنظيمي والإجرائي بين النيابة الإدارية والنيابة العامة وبين مرحلتي التحقيق والدعوى في كل منهما. وتردد استخدام المصطلح الجنائي في هذا الشأن بما يلائم النظام التأديبي. 
وإذا كانت المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد ذهبت في عامي 1961 ، 1962 م إلى تطبيق الإجراءات الخاصة بقانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية في شان الدعاوى التأديبية ، بحسبان أن هذا القانون هو ما أحالت إليه أحكام قانون مجلس الدولة فيما لا يرد بشأنه حكم في قانون المجلس ، فان المحكمة عدلت من بعد عن ذلك المذهب ، وصارت في شئون الدعاوى التأديبية تستعين وتستهدي بقانون الإجراءات الجنائية فيما لا نص فيه في قانون مجلس الدولة وأيدها في ذلك غالب فقه القانون الإداري . وهذا ما عليه العمل إلى ألان. 


من مؤلف / المستشار / طارق البشري

بعنوان / نظام التأديب بين العقاب الجنائي والمسئولية المدنية

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

